# Sudocrem for skin irritation



## Charlene Attard (May 15, 2017)

Hi all, I was made aware I posted in an old thread and best to start a new one, so my pup ivy started having a go at her paw one day and I noticed 2 small red patches on the inside, she licked and chewed at it so much her whole paw swelled up and we went to the vet. 
She's had 2 courses of antibiotics which clears it up but soon as antibiotics end it flares up again, she's now on her third course. 
I believe she's having a reaction to algae that has grown over the soil in my backyard I blasted it off the tiles with a pressure hose but now that I think I know what it is we can do something about it, ie turn over all the soil and get new grass.
In the mean time I'm going to try this creme to relieve it because her licking and biting is what's making her paw worse. All other 3 paws are unaffected. So if this one will heal then there's no open pores for the algae to irritate.
She hates it when I touch her paw so getting the cream on is a battle and a half.
Anyone have any other ideas or anything to help make this process a little easier?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would definitely take her back to the vet perhaps,they could take a scraping or something .tmilly is currently under treatment and the vet has told us to use sudacrem on the intact area of the would, its pretty safe but I still wouldn't use it on something that I didn't know what it was.

Sure you will get a lot of better advise from others shortly.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Charlene Attard said:


> Hi all, I was made aware I posted in an old thread and best to start a new one, so my pup ivy started having a go at her paw one day and I noticed 2 small red patches on the inside, she licked and chewed at it so much her whole paw swelled up and we went to the vet.
> She's had 2 courses of antibiotics which clears it up but soon as antibiotics end it flares up again, she's now on her third course.
> I believe she's having a reaction to algae that has grown over the soil in my backyard I blasted it off the tiles with a pressure hose but now that I think I know what it is we can do something about it, ie turn over all the soil and get new grass.
> In the mean time I'm going to try this creme to relieve it because her licking and biting is what's making her paw worse. All other 3 paws are unaffected. So if this one will heal then there's no open pores for the algae to irritate.
> ...


But if it's algae I would have thought all 4 paws would be affected?

Leucillin spray is very good for all types of skin problems and also very safe. You spray it on so would be easier than trying to apply cream. You can purchase it from most online chemists or ebay and they have a Facebook page if you want to contact them.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If it's a reaction to algae , you would expect all of her paws to be looking the same.

I wonder if she has a grass seed or similar in there and that's why she's biting and causing the inflammation?

I don't think I would put Sudocrem on her paw, as she could lick it off. I would make up a salt/water solution, from boiled, cooled water, and hold her paw in it for a few minutes twice a day.

I would also see your Vet again.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I wouldn't put sudocream on that. You should see the look of my horrified face when my husband says..... I'll just put done sudocream on willows...... 
it will get warm and mousy down in that page. You don't want to end up with mush etc because of putting cream on it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sweety said:


> If it's a reaction to algae , you would expect all of her paws to be looking the same.
> 
> I wonder if she has a grass seed or similar in there and that's why she's biting and causing the inflammation?
> 
> ...


 Don't think the sudacrem hurts if licked, but I seem to recall there are other illnesses whereby they chew their feet.
Maybe sledgedog or ceilingkitty or one of the other knowledgeable members will be along soon, not that you are not, knowledgeable of course


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Chewing at her feet will be making things worse. Can you put a cone on her when you can't supervise her to make sure she leaves it alone so she can heal?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would want to investigate further to see if there is another cause tbh

Putting cream into a creased and musty spot like that, I'd worry about making it worse.

Maybe a longer, continuous course of abs? Or a swab/scraping done to identify the offending organism with a view to a specific ab/abs as they aren't all the same and some are specific. 

A collar might stop her gnawing it too.

I wonder if Piriton would help with the irritation if it's allergy based?

Or soaking in a solution of warm water and Malaseb might help to clean and soothe all the cracks and crevises?


----------



## Charlene Attard (May 15, 2017)

DT said:


> I would definitely take her back to the vet perhaps,they could take a scraping or something .tmilly is currently under treatment and the vet has told us to use sudacrem on the intact area of the would, its pretty safe but I still wouldn't use it on something that I didn't know what it was.
> 
> Sure you will get a lot of better advise from others shortly.


Yeah she's been to the vet 3 times already for it, he didn't even charge me for the last consult. She's on her third course of antibiotics at the moment. I did a bit of research and decided to use the creme and i wish I'd thought of it earlier. She hasn't been licking at it or biting at it at all since I put it on her so it's not as red as before. Maybe this time it will have a chance to heal properly fingers crossed!

Edit: just realised there was a bunch of other replies I didn't see.
Well what I believe happened is she had a little scratch or wound and because the algae got in contact with that she's had a more severe reaction because mucous membrane will have a stronger reaction than closed unbroken skin. Then the licking etc has aggravated the whole thing. Its also come up red on her mouth where she's scratched and transferred it with that paw.

In regards to the cone it stresses her out way too much that it ends up being better to have it off rather than on.

I'm actually an animal technologist so I'm watching her very closely knowing all the signs for a sick and uncomfortable animal helps I suppose, I was going to use fuciderm or isoderm I also have amacyn on hand but as she's on antibiotics tablets I can't use those creams as they all contain antibiotic so I'm just going with the sudocrem for a bit of topical relief while the antibiotics does its thing. I use only a small amount and it absorbs very well so it doesn't get all moist inbetween her pads.

If the sudocrem becomes an issue I have PAW triderm calming gel which has oatmeal aloe and ceramides. I'm just hoping the sudocrem is good for now because it does have a very weak anaesthetic in it which would help with the discomfort she would be feeling.


----------



## Alex Shaw (10 mo ago)

Hi Charlotte,

How is your dogs paw now. I am currently going through the same with my girl her front left paw looks exactly the same. 
I can see your original post is from 2017 if its sorted now can you tell me what you did to help your fur baby please I'm desperate my gracie has had antibiotics, steroid cream, steroid tablets, I am currently trying sudacrem.
Please help if you can thanks alex


----------



## Alex Shaw (10 mo ago)

Charlene Attard said:


> Yeah she's been to the vet 3 times already for it, he didn't even charge me for the last consult. She's on her third course of antibiotics at the moment. I did a bit of research and decided to use the creme and i wish I'd thought of it earlier. She hasn't been licking at it or biting at it at all since I put it on her so it's not as red as before. Maybe this time it will have a chance to heal properly fingers crossed!
> 
> Edit: just realised there was a bunch of other replies I didn't see.
> Well what I believe happened is she had a little scratch or wound and because the algae got in contact with that she's had a more severe reaction because mucous membrane will have a stronger reaction than closed unbroken skin. Then the licking etc has aggravated the whole thing. Its also come up red on her mouth where she's scratched and transferred it with that paw.
> ...


Hi Charlotte,

How is your dogs paw now. I am currently going through the same with my girl her front left paw looks exactly the same.
I can see your original post is from 2017 if its sorted now can you tell me what you did to help your fur baby please I'm desperate my gracie has had antibiotics, steroid cream, steroid tablets, I am currently trying sudacrem.
Please help if you can thanks alex


----------

